# Generic Corel Draw 12 HPGL driver?



## SICK (Nov 16, 2006)

Is there such thing as a generic hpgl driver for a Corel Draw 12 to drive a unbranded/old plotter ?


----------



## baldrick (Sep 24, 2007)

hi sick

there is one and i`m looking for it now.i`ll post when/if i find it


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

The one that I KNOW of still requires a name-brand plotter, as far as I know, but it works with older plotters.

http://www.cocut.com


----------



## SICK (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow, the cocut isn't cheap.

Let me know Baldrick, I looked for quite a while before I posted the question.


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

It isnt necessarily the name brand - but the specs on the plotter. The guts in the old plotter may just be the same guts you will find in a brand name plotter. Open the casing and right down the info on the specs plate. Then check out the info on some brand name plotters, when you find one that matches-bingo!


----------



## SICK (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a RedSail china plotter and am look for a Corel driver for it. It seems that Corel can plot out of the box? Or that a X3 thing?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

It's actually a plotter software thing. There are certain plotter software packages that act as plugins for CorelDRAW and Illustrator that take the vector information in CorelDRAW and Illy and translate that into paths for a plotter's blade.

A program like FlexiSign is able to cut using _almost_ any plotter right from the box, but it also costs about $3500 (unless you can find it cheaper somewhere). The reason it costs so much are for two reasons...first, limited distribution, second, it includes drivers for nearly every plotter to have hit the market. So, in a way, you're paying for a lot that you will never use.

Still, I've heard it's an AWESOME program!


----------

